# RAF Nocton Hall, Jan 2013



## The Wombat (Oct 11, 2013)

*Nocton hall was crumbling around us, but with so many underground passages mixed with staircases to upper levels in the ruined manor, it is a good explore. It’s a hassle free site, but the hanging staircase is only for the brave. 

The sprawling old hospital site is worth a visit for its never ending corridors, and expansive wards. Loads more to see, so will have to make a second trip. 

Had a bit of a disaster in the morning; on my way to pick up King Mongoose from his nightshift, I got my car stuck in the snow in a V dip on a horrible country lane, and had to leave it there all day till the snow melted! My tripod was in my boot, so hope the photos are still of acceptable quality.

The history has been done before, but briefly RAF Nocton Hall was a 740 bed hospital under RAF control from the 1940s until 1984. It was used by civilians and forces personnel until 1984, when it was leased to the USAF as a United States Air Force wartime contingency hospital. It suffered its last brutal fire in 2004.

Explore with Frizman & King Mongoose* 













































































Apologies for the quality of my shots... I have since figured out how to work the new camera
Hospital to follow in a seperate report
thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2013)

Those stairs don't look too good!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 12, 2013)

Loved it here, it's a fab day out.
The hospital has some cracking long corridors.
Thanks..


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2013)

I still have a massive soft spot for this place, Fantastically photographed mate!


----------



## Mearing (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the memory. As a young National serviceman ( R.A.F ) I spent some time as a patient in the hospital in 1950. Strange to see it in this condition today after 60+ years! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Twosharppencils (Nov 18, 2013)

Loving all the pictures I have seen from Nocton hall hospital. I remember me and my mum visiting a lady (who lived on Vulcan Street on RAF Waddington) who had gone in there to have a baby in about 1967. It obviously made an impression on me as I recall those never ending corridors. 
Heard spooky tales since from friends who used to work at the Dept of Environment, who had to go there regularly in the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow! Is all I can say..


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 19, 2013)

Many thanks for all your comments people 
I'll stick up the hospital shots soon


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Crikey its getting well trashed now,ace pics.


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great Stuff, I loved my visit there, you captured it well


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 8, 2014)

I recently made a return visit, so have stuck up a new thread with the latest pics of the hospital


----------



## leepey74 (Feb 8, 2014)

What an awesome place!! Bet it was amazing in its grand days. Sad to see it like that now


----------



## davekgautier (Feb 12, 2014)

My daughter was born there. It was interesting as owing to heavy snowfall making the route from RAF Scampton to RAF Nocton Hall impassable to normal traffic and because of a complicated labour the med centre provided a 4wd combat ambulance and even then the journey still took 3 hours. What a journey with 4 airmen from the duty gaurd assigned to accompany the vehicle with shovels an other implements to clear the road of immobile and abandoned vehicles. A helicopter was considered at one point but owing to almost arctic blizzard conditions it was ruled out a viable transportation method. Oh what fun was had by all. We luckily arrived 15 mins before the happy event at 0325 hrs zulu and afterwards the journey back was just as eventful as we ran out of fuel just outside the Lincoln Imp and faced a 4 hour trudge through drifts that varied from knee to waist deep. I reported for duty 3 hours late at 0900 hrs and did a double shift until 0600 hrs the followin morning as the roads remained impassable untill 0400hrs. Yes I was a tired RAF Police NCO but I would never want to change anything as I will treasure the memories forever. Yes there were some fantastically long corridors but the staff were fantastic and had unparrelelled expertise in their fields and very fit from walking miles down the never ending corridors.


----------

